# blodshed dev c++



## jaracman (Aug 20, 2003)

hello i am new to this programing staf i would like to know where i can learne c++ on the intornet like free tutorial for c++ i have this program called BLOODSHED DEV C++ 4.9.8.0 now is this the program that i can use to write programs or is this to advance for me i will take any sugestions from any bady who can hellp i would like to learn programing but i do not have money for school and what is the best step for a novice when come to programing. THANKS FOR YOUR HELLP


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Bloodshed is a good IDE and comes with a good compiler.

It's for begginers too so you can use it till you get the hang of things.

Then later, you can use a text editor and the command line to compile.

C++ Tutorials

Keep in mind that the compiler is very standardized and some examples won't work without a few modifications to the code, but most will.


----------



## jaracman (Aug 20, 2003)

than you for your hellp 

POWER TO THE PEOPLE :down:


----------



## McCauley (Aug 21, 2003)

This is one of my favs:

www.thecodeproject.com

they have tons of stuff, check it out.

McCauley


----------

